# Phrag. Devil Fire



## e-spice (May 16, 2011)

I got this one as a seedling from eBay about three years ago. The petals are 23-inches long. I only have two of the long petaled phrags. This one is the easier of the two - a very vigourous plant. It blooms at least twice every year now.

Devil Fire is Grande x warscewiczianum. I really like it but sometimes wonder if it isn't mislabeled because I don't see a lot of warscewiczianum influence. What do you think?

e-spice


----------



## Marc (May 16, 2011)

I think that it looks very nice!


----------



## Shiva (May 16, 2011)

Very nice and I like it too, but I can't imagine why it's been called Devil Fire.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 16, 2011)

Nice! By the looks of it I would say Devil's Eye with that red staminode!


----------



## Dido (May 16, 2011)

A nice plant, one for the wishlist, 
you dont have one to spare.


----------



## etex (May 16, 2011)

:clap::clap:Excellent blooms,and great plant!! Puts on quite a show!


----------



## Erythrone (May 16, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2011)

Phenomenal! (for a green frag! )


----------



## Bolero (May 16, 2011)

Beautifully grown! That is a superb specimen!


----------



## Clark (May 16, 2011)

I think you made out very well.
Envy.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2011)

Here is Jean-Pierre's plant on Phrag Web -- it does look different from this one:
Devil Fire


----------



## goldenrose (May 17, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool: certainly has plenty of Grande influence!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 17, 2011)

Very nice! I see the influence of both parents.


----------



## JeanLux (May 18, 2011)

Inpressive blooms well captured!!!! Jean


----------



## e-spice (May 18, 2011)

Well thanks for the nice comments. I sent it with some local society members to be in the Memphis show this weekend.


----------



## toddybear (May 18, 2011)

OMG! Stunning!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 22, 2011)

The blooms are very nice! Long twisted petals...
I did not see many of them for comparaison... 
Did you had the parentage on the tag or just Devil Fire? Just to know....
It could be warsc x Grande? The pod parent influence the offspring too...
Is this a possible colour or form variation? Yes! 
Keep the tag in... It is very difficult to say with those long petals hybrids...


----------



## li'l frog (May 22, 2011)

I thought that looked familiar. Saw it in Memphis, it is very much more impressive in person.


----------



## e-spice (May 27, 2011)

This one received the Fox Valley Cypripedium Alliance Award at the MidAmerica show in Memphis last weekend! It was pulled for judging. The judges said it would have been awarded but the flowers were going downhill a bit. They suggested bringing it back next time.

e-spice


----------



## Heather (May 27, 2011)

Congratulations! Shame it didn't get awarded though - I hate phrag. timing for shows - did they say anything about the cross?


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2011)

Better luck next time.


----------



## e-spice (May 28, 2011)

Heather said:


> Congratulations! Shame it didn't get awarded though - I hate phrag. timing for shows - did they say anything about the cross?



Well thank you Heather. It was my understanding that there wasn't any questions about it being mislabeled.


----------

